
An undersea robot delivering baby corals to the Great Barrier Reef - DoreenMichele
https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/undersea-robot-just-delivered-100-000-baby-corals-great-barrier-ncna950821
======
0xfaded
Shameless plug because this is here,

If anyone is interested in working at an underwater computer vision startup in
Denmark, please email me at carl@fishirobotics.com.

A small amount of additional info at
[https://fishirobotics.com/jobs](https://fishirobotics.com/jobs)

EU residency makes things a lot easier for us, but for the right person we
could probably organize a visa.

Thanks HN

